# how to clean sand



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

what is the best way to clean sand or do you guys always use the
python vacuum hose?
this is not easily done with the hose because a lot of the sand just end up 
in the bucket. they work well with gravel but not sand.

what i do is just use the hose itself to vacuum the sand and 
whatevers its the bucket i just rinse them and put it back.
just wondering if this method is ok or should i stick with the python kit.
i feel my method may be killing some bacteria in the sand.


----------



## leopartner123 (Jun 29, 2009)

There's a video on cleaning sand on the forums.

I use a Host to siphon the top of sand about 1/4 inch above. What ever sand that is siphon into my bucket I just add back to the tank after it drys.


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

get pool filter sand from HOME DEPOT not lowes.. its only 5.00 a bag there and almost clean.. just half fill a 5 gallon bucket with sand, apply water and stir with hand. and in 15 minutes voila.. clean sand.. 30.00 from lowes and dirty.. 5 stars for home depot pool filter sand.. thats ALL i use


----------



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

sorry jfly,
i meant sand that it already in the tank.
what is the best way to clean or vacuum sand that are already in the tank.

i also use a hose to vacuum the top but what about deep vacuuming?
i also use the same hose and dig deep into the sand picking up waste and 
at the same time all the sand with it. 
whatever is collected, i just clean it with tap water and put it back.
just wondering if this is ok.
actually from now on, i will use the same tank water to clean it when 
im doing 30% water change.
i'll just put the hose deed into the bucket and rinse the sand with it.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

> whatever is collected, i just clean it with tap water and put it back.
> just wondering if this is ok.


That's what I do, and it's perfectly ok. Don't worry about any bacteria. I've actually removed all of the sand on occasion, rinsed and replaced. Nothing makes tank water 'sparkle' like removing those organics that are lying around.  I rinse the sand with tap water just as when it's new. I've done this on multiple tanks, large and small, different types of filtration, etc. Rinsing in tank water would be a pain.


----------



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

thanks prov.


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

prov356 said:


> > whatever is collected, i just clean it with tap water and put it back.
> > just wondering if this is ok.
> 
> 
> That's what I do, and it's perfectly ok. Don't worry about any bacteria. I've actually removed all of the sand on occasion, rinsed and replaced. Nothing makes tank water 'sparkle' like removing those organics that are lying around.  I rinse the sand with tap water just as when it's new. I've done this on multiple tanks, large and small, different types of filtration, etc. Rinsing in tank water would be a pain.


Hmm how exactly do you do this? Do you siphon out all your sand in a bucket or trashcan and then rinse it all at one time? I'm just curious on what you do. I've had the sand in my tank for about a month now. I clean the surface during my water changes stir it up suck out the debris as it's moved what do you think Prov?


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

I use a drain hose (not a python) and vacuum into a 5 gallon bucket.

Here's a couple that I use. I use them with the python siphon bulb. I've attached a piece of clear acrylic tube to a clear vinyl hose. The smaller tube in the pic I use for siphoning debris from the bottom of bare fry tanks.










I work on the sand and of course you get a lot of water too. It vacuums up pretty easily, but you have to not go too fast or it'll start to slow down as it clogs the hose. If that happens, I just back it off for a second and let it catch up. You get the hang of it after awhile. I empty the bucket of water by just sort of draining it off into a laundry tub being careful not to pour off the sand. I then rinse the sand by adding some more water, swishing it around and pouring it off again. Do this 2-3 times and sand is clean. The uneaten food, poop, etc floats up and is poured off easily. I then dump that clean sand into another 5 gallon bucket. I repeat until all sand is removed. It usually takes 4 buckets. Then I add the sand back and refill the tank. It takes me back to the old method of hauling buckets, but I only drain this way. I have water waiting in a holding tank that I push up to refill. Takes less than an hour to do my 180 this way, and I only do this maybe every 2-3 months or so. I started doing this because it took me a lot longer to try to skim the surface of the sand and that method doesn't help if the organics are mixed into the sand. Plus I ended up getting a bunch of sand anyway. I also should add that I go lighter on the sand than some do. I have some smaller tanks that I do this way as well, but only every 6 months or so. Depends on the tank.

One tip. If your sand has some larger gravel type pieces, it'll clog the tube, so you'll need to size the tube to the substrate being removed. Small snails can clog it up to. I hate when that happens. So do they. 

HTH


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks for your input prov I've only had my sand in there about a month so I should be good. Very intresting and sounds like a smart and sensible thing to do! :thumb:


----------



## rarefaction (Aug 6, 2009)

I use a plain old gravel vac, just not a huge one. It says "easy clean" on the side. It came with a bucket clip that pinches the hose shut, so if I slip and get too much sand I just slow the flow and let the sand drop. The poop still lands on top for a second pass. (I'm on my first sand bed too, still learning the tricks).


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

rarefaction said:


> I use a plain old gravel vac, just not a huge one. It says "easy clean" on the side. It came with a bucket clip that pinches the hose shut, so if I slip and get too much sand I just slow the flow and let the sand drop. The poop still lands on top for a second pass. (I'm on my first sand bed too, still learning the tricks).


I'd like to find a vacuum tube that would let me clean like I used clean gravel in the old days, but haven't had any luck. I think it has a lot to do with the sand. I use the aragamax sugar sand. It's very fine. I could change it to something heavier, I know, but have grown to really like it. So, I guess I stick with plan B  .


----------



## rarefaction (Aug 6, 2009)

I should have mentioned the vac tube is oval shaped, makes it kinda easy to control the gravity to flow ratio by changing the axis (with a turn of the wrist)... did that make sense? A round tube has more even suction throughout the tube I suspect.


----------



## esparzar1 (Jun 14, 2009)

I use a gravel vac but, my secret ingredient is using Malaysian Trumpet Snails. They do an awesome job of keeping my sand bottom clean!


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Yeah I've also heard if you hold your gravel vac tubing at 45 degrees the gravity will let you clean the sand and release it. I'm too scared to do this I'm afraid if I do alot of sand will just get sucked up through the tube and into the bucket or whatever I'm using to catch the water. Lfs store guy told me this.


----------



## rarefaction (Aug 6, 2009)

Dj823cichild said:


> Yeah I've also heard if you hold your gravel vac tubing at 45 degrees the gravity will let you clean the sand and release it. I'm too scared to do this I'm afraid if I do alot of sand will just get sucked up through the tube and into the bucket or whatever I'm using to catch the water. Lfs store guy told me this.


I'm telling ya it works, if you get a bunch just crimp the hose. I vac very little sand...


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Maybe I will get the courage one day Rare lol. Thanks for the confidence booster!


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

> Maybe I will get the courage one day Rare lol. Thanks for the confidence booster!


If you first try it with a bucket, the worst that can happen is you have some sand at the bottom of the bucket to add back to the tank.


----------



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

i usually end up with about 1/4 of the 5 gal bucket with sand.
which is not bad, because this is whats being sucked up when stick
the 1/2" hose all the way to the bottom to get the dirtiest sand.
i just rinse it and put it back.

next time i will try my brother oval sypon kit and use it at a 45 degree angle
and see if its any better at not taking a lot of sand.


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Keep me posted on how you make out mel_cp6 good luck bro!


----------



## cameron2324 (Nov 4, 2008)

i am currently thinking on putting a sand bed in my 75G i wanted to go with something of a darker color but just so i am clear you suck up the water and sand with a gravel vac then rinse what is in the bucket and replace it back into the tank and also why is it that every time i read or hear about info on cichlids i hear they like crushed coral the most and then gravel i have yet to hear sand in the equation until just recently???


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

I did this today. Siphoned almost all the sand out of my six footer and followed the directions outlined below. It took me over two hours (including filling up the water change barrel and putting the sand and water back in the tank). It was hard work (my first exposure to having to haul a bucket to another room to pour it off - like the olden days of fishkeeping  ). The sand looks amazing! The water in the tank was a bit cloudy after I was done but it seems to have cleared up.

I'll definitely be making this part of my tank cleaning routine. Maybe not every three months but a couple of times per year seems realistic. Thanks prov356 for the detailed instructions.



prov356 said:


> I use a drain hose (not a python) and vacuum into a 5 gallon bucket.
> 
> Here's a couple that I use. I use them with the python siphon bulb. I've attached a piece of clear acrylic tube to a clear vinyl hose. The smaller tube in the pic I use for siphoning debris from the bottom of bare fry tanks.
> 
> ...


----------

